# lip pain



## millert (Dec 16, 2009)

how would lip pain be coded?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## grahamki (Dec 16, 2009)

If the main reason for them to be coming into the ER is because of lip pain then I would use 780.96 generalized pain.  But if it isn't the reason they want or need to be seen unless the phyisician is going to be treating the lip pain I would not even bother coding it.  But if it is the Chief Complaint on why they are coming to the ED I would need to read more of the HPI to see what else is going on.


----------



## Kate Tierney (Dec 17, 2009)

528.5 is for cheliodynia - pain of lip.


----------

